# Control Mode in IO Check3 nicht einschaltbar



## houdinis (7 April 2018)

Guten Tag

Ich habe eine Wago 750-841 welche ich gerne mit dem Wagio I/O Check 3 bedienen möchte. Ich kann mit dem IO Check mit "identify" auf die Wago verbinden. Mit "Monitor Mode" die Eingägne live ansehen. Jedoch zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich den "Control Mode" einschalten möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 
"The control mode was not switched on! The service was rejected by the (P-)FC, because the field bus system is active! Error code 0x2008821A"

Anhang anzeigen 41018


Meine Hardware:
750-841 => 430  => 430 => 430 => 530 =>  530  => 600 
Anhang anzeigen 41019


Ich habe bereits alle Varianten des Dip-Switches für die Programmeinstellungen durchprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Auch habe ich es bereits mit und ohne Programm auf der Wago versucht, beides mal leider auch immer mit der obigen Fehlermeldung. Auch ein mapping in codesys auf Fieldbus 2 oder PFC führt immer zum gleichen obigen Fehler. 

Danke schon im voraus für Tips und Lösungen!!

Falls dies bei helfen hilfreich sein könnte hier noch ein paar der Einstellungen aus dem WebGUI: 


State Modbus Watchdog:DisabledError code:0Error argument:0Error description:Coupler running, OK


ProtocolPortEnabledFTP21jaSNTP123HTTP80jaSNMP161, 162Ethernet IP44818 (TCP), 2222 (UDP)jaModbus UDP502jaModbus TCP502jaCoDeSys2455jaDHCP68BootP68



PosModuleTypeMapping2Fieldbus 14Fieldbus 16Fieldbus 18Fieldbus 110Fieldbus 1


----------



## gravieren (7 April 2018)

Hi

WElche "Wago I/O Check 3"-Version    ?


----------



## gravieren (7 April 2018)

Hi

Da gibt es eine Einstellung, bei der bestimmt wird, wie die Ausgänge angesteuert werden.

Möglichkeiten als:
- Steuerung durch PLC
- Steuerung "extern" als Feldbusgeräte

Wo diese umgestellt werden, weiss ich gerade nicht  !

Schau doch mal mit CoDeSys  unter den Klemmen rein  !


----------



## gravieren (7 April 2018)

Was man nicht alles macht:


----------



## houdinis (7 April 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich nutze IO Check 3.15.3 
In Codesys hab ich unter diesem punkt auch schon zuvor probiert die klemmen auf fieldbus1 zu stellen. Danach sind die Klemmen im WebGUI als Mapping mit fieldbus1 ​gekennzeichnet, jedoch bekam ich immer noch die Fehlermeldung. Zurzeit habe ich da folgende Einstellungen: 



Welche Einstellungen braucht der IO Check hier um auf die Klemmen zu schreiben? sollte fieldbus1 nicht funktionieren?


----------



## gravieren (7 April 2018)

Meldung:  Der Dienst wurde vom (P-) FC abgelehnt, weil das Feldbussystem aktiv ist!


- Mappen auf PLC
- Übertragen in den Controller
- PLC auf STOP   (Testen)


Dann:

Einfach mal durchtesten


----------



## houdinis (8 April 2018)

Hi Karl
Danke für deine Hilfe. Hab nun alle drei Varianten durchprobiert (plc, fieldbus1, fieldbus2). Leider komme ich mit keiner der drei Varianten (jeweils laden via codesys, PLC auf Stop, via IO Check testen) weiter. Ich kriege bei allen immer den gleichen Fehler wie oben. Hast du oder sonst jemand noch eine Idee was für andere Einstellungen ich noch probieren könnte?


----------



## Tobsucht (9 April 2018)

Hallo houdinis,

die Meldung kommt wenn das SPS Programm noch läuft und/oder ein Modbus Master auf den Controller zugreift.
Mit den Einstellungen der I/O Module hat dies nichts zu tun.
Stelle sicher dass Du keinen Master hast der über den Feldbus (Modbus UDP, Modbus TCP oder EtherNet/IP) auf den Controller zugreift.
Was dann funktionieren muss ist, Betriesartenschalter in Mittelstellung und einmal auf diesen drücken (Controller macht einen neustart). So ist das SPS von Anfang an im Stopp.

Nun muss sich der Control Mode einschalten lassen.


Grüße


----------



## houdinis (9 April 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht

Ich kann den Control Mode leider nicht wie von dir geschildert einschalten (keine anderen controller im netz, Betriebsschalter in mittelstellung und drücken für reset) sondern erhalte immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Gibt es sonst noch eine Einstellung? Kann ich irgendwie ein selbsttest laufen lassen oder ein reset aller Einstellungen vornehmen?


----------



## Mavorkit (9 April 2018)

Hi,

Ja ich würde als nächstes Mal einen Werksreset probieren. Dann Controller direkt mit deinem PC verbinden und so nochmal probieren. Das sollte sicher gehen.

Der Feldbus Zugriff muss nicht unbedingt durch einen anderen Controller geschehen. Das geht über viele Systeme die am Ethernet hängen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KLM (9 April 2018)

Einfach dürfte sein, Du hängst Dich mit dem Servicekabel drauf und trennst die Ethernet-Verbindung am Controller.
Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, was genau Du bezwecken willst. Du hast nur DIs und DOs, kannst also eh nix konfigurieren und nur manuell Ausgänge setzen.
Anm.: Ist zwar definitiv nicht die Ursache, aber Dein IO-Check ist nicht ganz aktuell. Aktuell ist 3.16.2.


----------

